
Turning Coal into Bitcoin? The Dirty Secret of 2017's Hottest Market - thisisit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-15/turning-coal-into-bitcoin-dirty-secret-of-2017-s-hottest-market
======
socialist_coder
The title of this article is terrible. They are making it seem like the
Chinese mining farms are contributing to the bitcoin price. This is completely
false AFAIK. There is no link with mining and the price of bitcoin.

